# Rs2 swap I5 1/4 mile times/traps?



## Mk1 16v (Oct 25, 2011)

I am wondeing how an RS2 swapped urs4/6,200, or coupe quattro does the 1/4 mile in and at what speed? I would also like to know that car you that you are referencing power. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Mk1 16v (Oct 25, 2011)

Any input on the topic I would guess a 350 hp ur-s4 would trap around 106-108 MPH but I would rather have some actual times...


----------

